# pour autant...



## sonia_ppr

Salut !

j'ai beaucoup de mal à traduire le "pour autant" dans la phrase suivante :

"ce que l'on n'a jamais vu n'est pas impossible pour autant"

ce que j'ai de mieux c'est : "what was never seen is not impossible"

mais ça n'inclut pas le "pour autant".

Merci d'avance si vous avez des suggestions et des idées !

sonia


----------



## DDT

Hi Sonia,
Welcome to WR forums 

What about "what was never seen is *yet* not impossible"?

DDT


----------



## Gil

Because we haven't seen something doesn't mean it's impossible.


----------



## sonia_ppr

Hi everybody and thank you !

DDT, i really like your idea, i would never have thought of it !
Gil, thank you, too, i like your idea as well but i wanted to keep the structure if possible 

Thanks


----------



## beri

I was told "pour autant" = "for all that"


----------



## Cath.S.

Gil said:
			
		

> Because we haven't seen something doesn't mean it's impossible.


Gil, tu m'as volé mon idée ! MDR ! 
Mais je dirais "just because..."


----------



## vido

Une expression très utile--merci 

Est-ce qu'on peut dire:

"Il est ton professeur, mais tu ne dois pas croire tout ce qu'il te dit pour autant."
?


----------



## Gil

vido said:
			
		

> Une expression très utile--merci
> 
> Est-ce qu'on peut dire:
> 
> "Il est ton professeur, mais tu ne dois pas croire tout ce qu'il te dit pour autant."
> ?


Oui.
Ou inverser:
 "Il est ton professeur, mais tu ne dois pas pour autant croire tout ce qu'il te dit."
Ou autre formulation:
"Il est ton professeur, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour croire tout ce qu'il te dit.".


----------



## vido

Merci bien Gil 

Peut-on employer "pour autant" en une phrase positif, comme:

"Ceux qui commettent des crimes seront emprisonnés pour autant.
?


----------



## Gil

vido said:
			
		

> Merci bien Gil
> 
> Peut-on employer "pour autant" en une phrase positif, comme:
> 
> "Ceux qui commettent des crimes seront emprisonnés pour autant.
> ?



Peut-être plus dans une autre construction:
"J'ai engueulé mon ami sans pour autant le tabasser".

O.K. Le "sans" ajoute une touche négative, mais on fait ce qu'on peut...


----------



## vido

Gil said:
			
		

> Peut-être plus dans une autre construction:
> "J'ai engueulé mon ami sans pour autant le tabasser".


L'ami de Gil qui a été engueulé par lui l'aime d'autant plus pour autant.


----------



## alain larochelle

Mon résumé/summary: pour autant= pour cette faible, insuffisante cause (ex: ne pas croire, cesser, s'inquièter, etc, pour autant)
mais: pour autant que...=dans la même mesure. Ce dernier usage correspond à l'étymologie.

Editing: Donc c'est un peu plus neutre, plus modéré que _pour si peu._

_P.S.: "...d'autant plus pour autant"! _LOL! That's confusing to Sonia, the non-natives, the natives themselves, and yourself.... Je ne l'aime pas moins pour autant et même l'aime d'autant plus, pour autant qu'il m'aime pourtant encore autant.
Now that should be clear.


----------



## JMV

there could be another use of _pour autant_ meaning as far as

pour autant que je sache la France est plus petite que le Canada.


----------



## beri

alain larochelle said:
			
		

> Mon résumé/summary: pour autant= pour cette faible, insuffisante cause (ex: ne pas croire, cesser, s'inquièter, etc, pour autant)


I beg to differ. In this example, you should have said "pour si peu", meaning "pour cette insuffisante cause".

_Il faisait nuit, elle avait 1h30 de retard, mais il ne s'en inquiétait pas pour autant._
If you use "pour autant", what you're talking about is something somewhat serious.
_It was dark, she was 1h30 late, but he wasn't worried for all that._


----------



## alain larochelle

Je ne vois pas de contradictions, amis Beri et JMV. Le retard était insuffisant pour qu'il s'inquiète, même si ce n'était pas si peu. Et, dans la mesure où je m'y connais la France...

C'était sûrement imprécis de ma part de dire: _pour autant est plus neutre, modéré que pour si peu_ C'est plus sérieux! En effet. J'aurais aussi dû laisser tomber le _faible_, et garder: la cause importante mais insuffisante à, pour... Bonne nuit, il est 4:30 à Mtl.


----------



## vido

Je m'excuse de l'interruptionm, mais de quel example parlez-vous vers la fin de la discussion (que si l'on devrait employer "pour si peu" ou "pour autant")?    J'essaye de suivre cette discussion très intéréssante


----------



## alain larochelle

Well vido my message #15 answers at once #14 then #13, regarding my tentative summary of the use and meaning of _pour autant _in #12!. (Btw example=exemple) The example about _un retard _is in #14, the one about France is in #13.

Edit:I won't participate past 1AM, i promise.


----------



## vido

Merci Alain. 

I would like to see a clear summary that makes distinction between the different uses of pour autant and pour si peu. (I've never seen "pour si peu" before )

(by the way, "Pour autant que je sache" traduit comme "For all I know...", oui?)


----------



## JMV

vido said:
			
		

> Merci Alain.
> 
> I would like to see a clear summary that makes distinction between the different uses of pour autant and pour si peu. (I've never seen "pour si peu" before )
> 
> (by the way, "Pour autant que je sache" traduit comme "For all I know...", oui?)


 
_For all I know_ is correct, or _as far as I know._
To me_ pour si peu_ generaly means _for so little _or_ for such a small...._
check the different uses of _peu_ in the WR dictionary, it will help you.


----------



## vido

L'homme pauvre a donné le plus d'argent au secteur de désastre pour si peu.

Le millionnaire n'a donné que $2  pour autant.

Ça colle ou non?


----------



## Gil

vido said:
			
		

> L'homme pauvre a donné le plus d'argent au secteur de désastre pour si peu.
> 
> Le millionnaire n'a donné que $2  pour autant.
> 
> Ça colle ou non?



Pour autant que je sache, pantoute.  Pas adhésif du tout.


----------



## alain larochelle

Oh i get it! My post #12 proposed an explanation, not a translation, so it could have lead to some misunderstandings... Let me try again:

'Pour autant que' means 'in as much as', or any equivalent, while 'pour autant', as in: 'il ne s'inquiète pas pour autant', means 'for that much', that is: one has serious but insufficient reasons to do/be something. 

(I  myself, and rest my case. unless some genius comes around)


----------



## vido

Gil said:
			
		

> Pour autant que je sache, pantoute.  Pas adhésif du tout.


  (merci pour le mot nouveau, "pantoute" )



			
				alain larochelle said:
			
		

> 'Pour autant que' means 'in as much as', or any equivalent, while 'pour autant', as in: 'il ne s'inquiète pas pour autant', means 'for that much', that is: one has serious but insufficient reasons to do/be something.



*Au* nom du Ciel, Alain (ou quiconque), could you please give a few *example sentences* how you would use "pour si peu" as opposed to "pour autant"?  Un example vaut trente explications   Merci d'avance


----------



## alain larochelle

-???-
Au nom du ciel me voilà. 
-Malgré l'enjeu considérable, il ne s'inquiétait pas pour autant.
-Quelques dollars... il ne s'inquétait pas pour si peu.

Editing: I can't fit in an 'affirmative' example, maybe it's another unwritten rule. Or it's gonna lead us astray, or maul my brain: Il avait payé 40$, il en mangeait pour autant.


----------



## vido

Enfin! Merci, Alain 
(Alors quelques fois, quelques dollars ne signifie pas le manque d'argent pour si peu )


----------



## la grive solitaire

sonia_ppr said:
			
		

> I wanted to keep the structure if possible



I think this keeps the structure but it's literal, and heavier:

"Ce que l'on n'a jamais vu n'est pas impossible pour autant" = What has never been seen before is nonetheless not impossible. 

I like Gil/eguele's translation: Just because it's never been seen before doesn't mean it's impossible.


----------



## meegan

My translation would be: "Just because it has never been done before, it doesn't mean that it is impossible." (Le mot "done" peut être sustituée par le mot "seen")


----------



## hana T.

Je voudrais bien demander l´explication de la phrase suivante dans une reponse de Gil:

J´ai engueule mon ami sans pour autant tabasser.

Est-ce que c´est different de cette phrase:

J´ai engueule mon ami sans l´avoir tabasse. (?) 

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## sonia_ppr

ça revient au même oui.
la 1ère suggère que je l'ai engueulé et je me suis retenu de le tabasser, bien que j'en avais envie.
la 2ème dit juste le fait que je l'ai pas tabassé. il n'y a pas d'indication sur le fait que j'en avais envie ou pas.

voila mon avis sur la question


----------



## TooHeavy

I don't know about pour autant, but for this idea we have a nice, short and sweet saying:

Seeing is believing.


----------



## ouija

How about "Just because he's your teacher, it doesn't mean that you have to believe everything he says." more conversational


----------

